# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Невероятные 3D рисунки (фото)

## Irina

*Это работы талантливого художника Фредо из Чили. Таких высот он уже достиг в свои 17 лет.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Сайт художника. Работает только по платнику [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Спасибо.
Очень хочется самому так попробовать. Но таланта в рисовании недостаточно.

----------


## Irina

До такого мне тоже далеко как до луны))

----------


## Demik_75

> достиг в свои 17 лет


Если в 17, то это талант!

----------


## Stych

*Demik_75*, а если в 40 то нет?))

----------

